# Midlands Breakfast Club - Sunday 18th April 2010



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Just over a week to go. Aprils meet is always on of the busiest ones of the year!!

full details can be found on the website
www.midlandsbreakfastclub.co.uk

here's a few pics from the last meet which saw over 300 cars turn up!
Might get chance to put usernames to faces one of these days!!!



















Ford Gran Torino GT









The Classic-Audi project 200!









Genuine Cobra!









100M









ex-Sir Malcolm Campbell's Bentley









Camaro SS









This gave me wood!



























Classic Audi gathering!









More wood! Mopar powered V8 Bristol!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

What's going on with the 'classic-audi' project then?


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

http://www.classic-audi.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=42

read all about it here!!!


----------

